# Speechless. Cop Tries To Kidnap 12 Yr Old



## Southernbella. (Aug 21, 2019)

But that's not even the worst part.

*Cleveland cop urinated on 12-year-old girl waiting for school bus while recording on cellphone, prosecutors say*
Updated Aug 21, 4:32 PM; Posted Aug 21, 3:28 PM




Cleveland police officer Solomon Nhiwatiwa is accused of urinating on a 12-year-old girl in Euclid after trying to kidnap her.



15k shares
By Adam Ferrise, cleveland.com

CLEVELAND, Ohio — A Cleveland police officer tried to kidnap a 12-year-old girl waiting for her school bus and urinated on her while he filmed the interaction, prosecutors said.

Officer Solomon Nhiwatiwa, 34, is charged with attempted kidnapping, pandering obscenity, disseminating material harmful to juveniles, assault, endangering children, child enticement, interfering with custody and public indecency. He is set to be arraigned on Monday.


He was suspended without pay until the case is concluded. He was hired as a police officer in 2014.

“He will be held accountable,” Cuyahoga County Prosecutor Michael O’Malley said. “It’s my office’s mission to ensure he never wears the badge of a police officer again.”

The incident happened on Friday on Euclid Avenue in Euclid. Nhiwatiwa was arrested on Tuesday.

The girl was sitting on the sidewalk waiting to be picked by a school bus. Nhiwatiwa drove up and tried to entice the girl to get inside his car by asking if she needed a ride to school, prosecutors said.

The girl repeatedly refused and Nhiwatiwa initially drove off. He returned about one minute later and recorded himself on his cellphone urinating on the girl, prosecutors said.

Nhiwatiwa again left. A neighbor later called Euclid police and said a man, later identified as Nhiwatiwa, was acting strange and looking inside people’s cars.

The girl’s mother reported the incident to Euclid police, who pieced together the connection, prosecutors said.

Nhiwatiwa turned himself in to police on Tuesday.

Cleveland Police Patrolmen’s Association Jeff Follmer declined comment.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 21, 2019)

WTF? Again America has some mental health issues that need attention.


----------



## LadyChe (Aug 22, 2019)

Sigh. Dammit Cleveland...


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 22, 2019)

Was he on drugs??!!!! WT$&#%^??!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 22, 2019)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> WTF? Again America has some mental health issues that need attention.


 
The sad part is police are given a psychological evaluation before they get hired. We already know most of them are trigger happy and volatile but how did this guy slip through?


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 22, 2019)

Psych evaluations are only good for that one day.  Cops need routine screening. I wonder if he recently experienced a head injury or if he showed signs of acting out of character at work.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 22, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Psych evaluations are only good for that one day.  Cops need routine screening. I wonder if he recently experienced a head injury or if he showed signs of acting out of character at work.



Sounds like he likes little girls. I don’t think   a psych exams would pick that up. I’m sure he knew exactly how to answer the questions to hide his issues.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Aug 22, 2019)

dicapr said:


> *Sounds like he likes little girls.* I don’t think   a psych exams would pick that up. I’m sure he knew exactly how to answer the questions to hide his issues.



That's exactly what it sounds like. I don't think this was random either, how did he know the 12 year old girl would be at the bus stop? Or that he would have enough time to circle back and do what he did to her before the bus arrived?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 22, 2019)

ClassyJSP said:


> That's exactly what it sounds like. I don't think this was random either, how did he know the 12 year old girl would be at the bus stop? Or that he would have enough time to circle back and do what he did to her before the bus arrived?



Maybe he had been watching the stop for some time.
Although it could have also been random.
It doesn't sound like he was thinking at all, just behaving very erratically.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 22, 2019)

Filming a golden shower in public  and looking into cars makes me think something “might” be medically off with this dude but these days it could just be par for the course.


----------



## JFemme (Aug 22, 2019)

dicapr said:


> Sounds like he likes little girls. I don’t think   a psych exams would pick that up. I’m sure he knew exactly how to answer the questions to hide his issues.



He's a perv.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 23, 2019)

*I-Team: Burglars hit home of officer arrested for trying to kidnap 12-year-old girl*

Peggy Gallek and Ed Gallek
30 mins ago
_





Solomon Nhiwatiwa (Photo courtesy: Euclid police)








CLEVELAND -- The FOX 8 I-Team has learned burglars took weapons and computer equipment from the home of an officer arrested earlier this week for trying to kidnap a 12-year-old girl.

Patrol Officer Solomon Nhiwatiwa was arrested Tuesday by the Euclid Police Department and his home was broken into Thursday, according to a Cleveland police report.


According to the report, neighbors notified police that someone was in the home around 10 Thursday morning.

When police arrived no one was there. The report states items that were taken include guns, ammunition, knives, a computer hard drive and flash drive, a cell phone and a computer tablet.

A duffle bag was found not far from the home that contained some of the items, the report states.

The officer has been in jail since his arrest.

Nhiwatiwa was arrested on several charges including criminal child enticement, disseminating matter harmful to juveniles, pandering obscenity, public indecency, endangering children, assault and attempted interference with custody.





He is due in court Monday.

Sources close to the investigation say the burglary at Nhiwatiwa’s home just 48 hours after his arrest adds to the mystery surrounding this unusual case.

***Watch a past report in the video, above; read more, HERE***
_


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Aug 23, 2019)

Someone did a 'clean up' job.


----------



## sgold04 (Aug 23, 2019)

‘Scust. I think many psychopaths choose careers that allow them access and power over the most vulnerable populations. Police, “educators” like the KIPP founder who raped young girls (Feinberg I believe?), priests, etc.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 23, 2019)

What about the Blue Wall....where’s the police union?


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 28, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Someone did a 'clean up' job.



Yeah this burglary seems very convenient and 
sounds very suspect. Given what he was arrested for, those items (computers, cell phone, hard drive) should have been seized with a search warrant as potential evidence of other possible crimes against other children.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 28, 2019)

Hes nasty and there is alot more to this. That robbery was too convenient.


----------



## Royalty8790 (Sep 14, 2019)

I thought he was going to be white


----------



## Laela (Sep 19, 2019)

This is such a bizarre case..

So he has a girlfriend he's calling from jail who he is asking to move money and put properties in other people's names ... 
Yet he claims his $300K bond is to high and his attorney had the nerve to say no one was hurt in the incident.. um, a 12-year-old child was peed on! That alone is a traumatic experience... I can't with these lawyers... smh


Here's footage of how this guy conducts himself as an officer...someone is going to jail, because they're "hardheaded"..


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 19, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Someone did a 'clean up' job.



Yup. Someone also with a badge. smh.


----------



## cinnespice (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah he did other stuff and they trying to cover it up.
Seems like from the last video they knew he was doing stuff. 
If you calling someone hard headed and telling them they don't listen means they behind did something before.
So nasty. I can only imagine what else he was hiding.


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 19, 2019)

cinnespice said:


> Yeah he did other stuff and they trying to cover it up.
> Seems like from the last video they knew he was doing stuff.
> If you calling someone hard headed and telling them they don't listen means they behind did something before.
> So nasty. I can only imagine what else he was hiding.



That was him telling someone he was arresting that he was doing so because they’re hard headed.


----------



## Laela (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes, it's looking more like the department is trying to CYA  other cops and not necessarily trying to protect him.... seems he done mess stuff up for the other cops in that department and it's damage control in effect... but at the same time, he's on leave. They likely need to be careful with him, else he'll start singing like a canary.. 

I watch Chicago PD... NCIS... SVU...  


intellectualuva said:


> Yup. Someone also with a badge. smh.


----------



## cinnespice (Sep 19, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> That was him telling someone he was arresting that he was doing so because they’re hard headed.


Oh got it.


----------

